# /sbin/getty in CentOS



## mkwan (Jan 6, 2006)

hello,

I know this is a Mac OS X site, I am asking any Linux or UNIX gurus here for help so bear with me on this one.

I recently installed CentOS 4.2. I tried installing a network based terminal (Axel Platine Terminal) using tty connection protocol

after editing the /etc/inittab file:

axp2:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty ttyp2 F115200 ansi # Axel 2 session 1 (that line doesn't work because /sbin/getty is not present)

I have tried using /sbin/mgetty and /sbin/agetty without success

Is there a way to install /sbin/getty in CentOS? If not, how do I configure agetty or mgetty to use the Axel terminal

thanks


----------

